# Looking for budget bluewater cruiser suggestions



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Howdy all, I really enjoy reading these forums and there are quiet a few nuggets of info to glean from them. I'm trying to build a list of some budget bluewater cruisers to consider and could use a little help...

"Go small, go now" is my mindset; purchase budget is around 60k and I've got a reserve for refitting/outfitting (the less of that I spend the more I leave in the cruising kitty). Current plan is to spend about three years out. 

The luxury of space and possibilities for higher latitude sailing make me like higher displacement boats like an Alajuela or a Tayana. In all likelihood though I'll probably be spending most of my time closer to the tropics and that coupled with the probability of some light airs and a fair amount of singlehanding have me shying away from them.

Sensible choices to me seem to the likes of a Morgan 382 or a Tartan 37... Any suggestions to expand my list of potential boats?

My budget is modest and I'd like to get all the sailing performance, liveability and beauty I can with it. Not looking to win any races, but passage speed is important. At 6ft2 some boats and berths get a little headroom limited, and I have to be able to take on one or two crewfor at least a couple months at a time. Preferences are sailing over motoring, anchoring over marina's

Happy to fill in any other information about my plans...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Moniker-

A Tartan 37 isn't small... either is a Morgan 382. If you're seriously trying to find a budget bluewater cruiser, you really need to pick up a copy of John Vigor's "20 Small Sailboats to Take You Anywhere". 

A few boats mentioned in the book include the Alberg 30, the Westsail 32, the Southern Cross 31 and the Pearson Triton. Many of these can be gotten for under $30,000 and that would leave you a decent budget for fitting it out.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

You'll get a better boat if you can go a little smaller than 37 feet with that budget, like maybe a Pacific Seacraft 34 or a Contessa 32 or Ontario 32 or Niagara 35 (which is going to be hard to find at 60K). A Tartan 3400 isn't a bad choice, either.

It really depends on whether it's you alone, you and a wife or equivalent, and your need for speed vs. bulletproofness. You can get a nice 10 year old race boat for that money, but it won't have the tankage or reserve strength of a "tub".

Avoid cored decks, and shop for something with a skeg-hung rudder and perhaps a partial full keel (cutaway forefoot) instead of a fin. You won't win races, but ocean crossing are about a steady pace and not making a lot of lee. That tends to mean a fuller, deeper keel, if only to hold the tankage necessary for long crossings. Don't rule out steel, particular Brewer or Brewer-ish designs. A lot of them, like the Goderich 35, were built very well on the Great Lakes and have never seen salt, and make excellent ocean cruisers.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks Sailingdog, I'll definitely pick up the book!

I've got budget above 60K for fitting... but I would like to keep as much as I can for cruising.

I do need to be able to cruise comfortably with 3 adults aboard, so keeping it small isn't a major constraint... I guess I've mentally set 38ft and 18000lb as my upper limits. I would like something singlehandable (if that' a word) so length and displacement are a major factor.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

*$$$*

You would be hard pressed to find a Tartan 37 under $60,000 that wouldn't need allot of $$$ to get it prepared for blue water cruising. They are getting old (486 Hulls from 1976 - 1989) and will need significant refit for a safe blue water cruise IMHO. They are semi cored hulls and decks and most are centerboards with skeg rudders. Tartan is one manufacturer whom seems to have been able to used cored hulls successfully. You can check out the Tartan 37 forum for more details Tartan 37 Sailing Association & Tartan37.com • Index page

As SD & Val have said, you may want to consider something smaller as suggested.

Good luck,


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Looks like some good ones to consider there Valiente, although at first glance the pacific seacraft 34 the asking prices are out of my range...

No wife or equivalent, although I will be stopping by NZ to see the ex-wife... I'll be present the whole time with some shameless opportunists hopping aboard for some ports of call. I hope to be able to keep a second aboard most of the time (maybe even a wife equivalent  ) but I'm not counting on it.

I don't know a lot about steel boats, is there a such thing as a moderate displacement steel hull, or are they pretty much all heavy displacement?

Or am I a little skewed in thinking that larger displacement boats tend to require more effort when singlehanding?

And I guess I should have stated from the outset that my purchase budget is around 80k total (fitting included) and I'm hoping to come in well under that but I could stretch for "the right boat"


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

There are a lot of boats that would be suitable for you... but do you need to have three separate cabins, or are two of the adults a single couple—that could share a cabin?? 

There are no real moderate displacement steel hulls in smaller boat sizes... mainly because the material for the hull is so heavy to begin with. Once you get in to larger boats, 45'+, then you might start to see moderate displacement steel boats, since the hulls are overly heavy for the size of the boat. 

A properly rigged boat isn't necessarily going to require more effort to singlehand. However, if the equipment fails, like the electric winch dies unexpectedly, you will probably be wishing you had gone with something more manageable. 

One good general rule of thumb I've been told is that a 300-350 sq. ft. main sail is all that you want to be hoisting by yourself. Anything much larger either requires crew or an electric winch.


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Here's a nice steel-hull cutter for you:

YachtWorld.com Boats and Yachts for Sale

The price is a little over your budget, but she looks to be fairly well outfitted.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Moniker...here's a pretty good list of bluewater boats.
Mahina Expeditions - Boats to Consider for Offshore Cruising

As I look thorough the list and compare it to the room you need and your budget I don't see much that will fit except something quite old and in need of a lot of TLC. I think something has to give...budget/blue-water or size.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

IMHO, three adults on a tub of less than 35 ft is just askin' for trouble.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

If I wanted to do what you intend to, I would do it in this:Luperon Yacht and Property Sales - Irwin 38 Sloop - Dominican Republic


----------



## belliegirl2 (Sep 9, 2004)

*how about*

A cal 40

fast cheap and can go anywhere


----------



## Gene T (May 23, 2006)

One sleeper would be the old Hunter 37 cutter, built in the late 70s. They can be had for $30-40k in decent shape. They are fairly well respected. Don't know about 3 adults on it however.

For some reason there are quite a few C&C 38 out there cruising around the world. 

How about a Newport 41? I would put it in the coastal cruiser category but I would have thought that about the C&C too.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Great info, thanks all I've got a lot larger list of boats to consider... any compromise will definitely be my safety over the comfort of my guests...

and no, I don't require 3 separate cabins for 3 adults. A double berth a single berth and enough room that everyone is not standing on top of each other is fine. The intent is to enjoy the surroundings, not hole up down below.

A Cascade 36 is available not too far away in Portland, OR. Seems that it may be up to the task of bluewater cruising, but I'm having trouble coming up with any info on handling characteristics... I haven't been down to look at it yet all I know is that it is 36ft LOA, relatively narrow beam (10ft), cast iron fin keel, hydraulic steering and around 13000lb displacement. 

Seems that it would work, but I can't find any information on how seakindly they are... Anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Moniker-

I believe the Hunter he's talking about is the Hunter Cherubini 37 specifically. Most of the other ones from that era are less than stellar.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

> A Cascade 36 is available not too far away in Portland, OR.


Cascades are designed and built for long-distance cruising. They are sold in various stages of completion, ranging from bare hulls to factory finished. Good boats if you get one that is well built. The hulls are strong, but you need to inspect the interior very carefully if it was finished off by the purhcaser.


----------



## Gene T (May 23, 2006)

Check out this CS36, it looks perfect and is already outfitted for cruising.
YachtWorld.com Boats and Yachts for Sale


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

_I don't know a lot about steel boats, is there a such thing as a moderate displacement steel hull, or are they pretty much all heavy displacement?_

I saw a 24 foot steel boat that weighed 9,000 lbs. with a go-fast tall rig this winter. Yes, that's heavy displacement, but it shouldn't hold it back. The concept of "heavy displacement" is a moving target as all boats have tended to get lighter over the years. But my steel 41' cruiser is 24,000 lbs. and a Catalina 42 is nearly 20,000, so I'm "moderate" for steel, and the Catalina is "moderate" for fibreglass.

_Or am I a little skewed in thinking that larger displacement boats tend to require more effort when singlehanding?_

That depends on hull shape, sail set and area and a few other factors. Some boats are "driven" easily in that they track well and have a "kindly" motion (non-puke-producing) in a seaway. Others are plain fast, and frequently squirrelly in that they are "tender" and must be actively sailed. If you are going to cross oceans solo or with one crew, you would tend to gravitate to the "slow but steady" type of boat that can largely steer itself and has a more modest sail area. All boats should do their hull speed in 25 knots: a lighter boat will do it in 14 knots, while the heavy one will want 20. Ease of use on the ocean means less time on deck reefing and shaking out, meaning you want to keep up a full hoist as long as you can. That and tankage/stowage argues for a more commodious boat....particularly in your price range.

_And I guess I should have stated from the outset that my purchase budget is around 80k total (fitting included) and I'm hoping to come in well under that but I could stretch for "the right boat"_

Yachtworld.com is your friend. Simply alter your parameters and consult books like "Desirable and Undesirable Characteristics of Offshore Yachts" and "Heavy Weather Sailing", as it's a Good Old Boat, rather than a new "hot rod", that is most likely in your future.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

TSteele65 said:


> Here's a nice steel-hull cutter for you:
> 
> YachtWorld.com Boats and Yachts for Sale
> 
> The price is a little over your budget, but she looks to be fairly well outfitted.


Not bad...it looks vaguely C&C-ish in the spoon bow. Worth a look for rust, though. A metal boat surveyor is a must.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Sailormann said:


> Cascades are designed and built for long-distance cruising. They are sold in various stages of completion, ranging from bare hulls to factory finished. Good boats if you get one that is well built. The hulls are strong, but you need to inspect the interior very carefully if it was finished off by the purhcaser.


Cast iron keels need close watching as well.


----------



## capecodphyllis (Dec 7, 2006)

Take a look at the Bayfield 36.

The Voyage of Wind-Borne III

It looks like a pretty nice boat.


----------



## capecodphyllis (Dec 7, 2006)

belliegirl2 said:


> A cal 40
> 
> fast cheap and can go anywhere


I have a Cal 40. I love it. But be advised that it has an extremely small cabin and a very large cockpit: Great for coastal cruising; a horror show for ocean passages.

It's a beautiful boat with graceful lines and low freeboard - an excellent choice for no more than two people, with not alot of gear, who like to laze around the islands.

http://www.yachtworld.com/core/list...o_revised_date=1143202643000&photo_name=Stern


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

Moniker said:


> Howdy all, I really enjoy reading these forums and there are quiet a few nuggets of info to glean from them. I'm trying to build a list of some budget bluewater cruisers to consider and could use a little help...
> 
> "Go small, go now" is my mindset; purchase budget is around 60k and I've got a reserve for refitting/outfitting (the less of that I spend the more I leave in the cruising kitty). Current plan is to spend about three years out.
> 
> ...


Just to let you know that you are not the only one whose buget is a tad on the slim side also. 
Lost out on one boat because I agonisted over buying it two days to long and it was sold just as I made up my mind. Was bummed out for a couple of days. So the search is on again. 
Happy hunting for your dream boat.


----------



## AdelanteSailing (May 21, 2007)

If you want to buy cleverly, buy steel. The boat will be heavier, but costs less. It can be repaired by any welder in case of accidents and the steel hull will be a safe place to be when coditions are less pretty. Some steel boats look horrid and old fashioned, but others are quice nice to look at. Plus the motion at sea is more relaxed than in a (small) light yacht. Check the hull thoroughly and you will be able to sail a larger boat more comfortably for less investment.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Steel boats can be a maintenance horror show... you're constantly fighting corrosion...


----------



## toddrtownsend (Jun 13, 2006)

My 'go small go now' budget was $10,000. It's almost gone. When I leave in the fall it'll probably end up $15,000.  

Good Luck!

TrT


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Steel boats can be a maintenance horror show... you're constantly fighting corrosion...


Not with proper prep and proper maintenance. I am not finding the anti-corrosion regimine onerous, just routine. And I don't even like painting, but I like a boat you can drop and just do a touch-up.


----------



## XTR (Feb 28, 2007)

There are tayana 37s are out there that may meet your budget.


----------



## stanfordjoines (Mar 1, 2012)

The best blue-water cruising boat for a sailor who loves to sail, is an Alberg 35. She is not a condo, but a sailors boat, over an inch of solid glass at the waterline in case of floating stuff, 4x4 solid oak tabernacle for a deck stepped mast (dry below!), and will sail her ass off. She has classic lines -pretty counts! I almost never bothered with my Yanmar 3GM, as she would sail as fast and well, anyway. She points at 40 degrees with a plastic 150, and I won plenty of races. Two double beds, when you let the settee down, or one with a settee, and two quarters (mostly for storing sails and stuff). Easy to single hand (just bungi the tiller and go below), as I did for 20 years. I am selling her, so if anyone would like the perfect blue water, great sailor for one or a couple, let me know fast!


----------



## youmeandthed (Jan 19, 2012)

We bought a 36 ft Union (fully equipped) for $40k and have put in maybe $4k, we have already sailed across the Caribbean, and are heading across the Pacific in Feb. The key is look for a boat with owners who just want to get rid of it. There are a lot of blue water boats in the 35 ft range that sell cheap because they are too small for floating condos, but they make great passage boats.


----------

